# best filter media for my xp3 and xp4



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

heya guys
i have a xp3 and a xp4 (in the post) 
i was wondering what everyone recomends filling them with.
they come with filter foam, micro-filtration pad and Bio-Chem Zorb
so what would everyone else recomend?

i wanna put a shoal in my aqualife 121x50x70 so im guessing i will need alot
of bio filtration? stars? balls? ceramics? something else?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

any type of bio media would be good. You could go the cheap way with pot scrubbers or you could get something more expensive like seachem matrix.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

maknwar said:


> any type of bio media would be good. You could go the cheap way with pot scrubbers or you could get something more expensive like seachem matrix.


Agreed^^. I fill my XP's with the sponges they come with, bottom tray is the fine black sponges, middle tray is stuffed with pot scrubbers, and the top tray is pot scrubbers and topped with the white polishing sponge.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

if your question is correct then you are going to need a HELL of alot more filtration for 1800 gallons!


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

scotty said:


> if your question is correct then you are going to need a HELL of alot more filtration for 1800 gallons!


heh sorry im uk and all our tanks are sold in cm now..

its 48x24x28 in inches


----------



## hle_81 (Dec 3, 2003)

Sponges should be in the bottom tray and biological in the other trays. Biomax, matrix, or nylon pot scrubbers would be some options for bio-media.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

ive heard that you can use nylon pot scrubbers


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

scotty said:


> ive heard that you can use nylon pot scrubbers


Yup, I do in all my canisters. Its very cheap and very effective. Its a win win IMO.


----------



## hle_81 (Dec 3, 2003)

Nylon pot scrubbers make excellent bio-media, but they're hard to find.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

hle_81 said:


> Nylon pot scrubbers make excellent bio-media, but they're hard to find.


Not around here they aren't. I can get a 3 pack for around $2 at Wal-Mart.....


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> ive heard that you can use nylon pot scrubbers


Yup, I do in all my canisters. Its very cheap and very effective. Its a win win IMO.
[/quote]

^^Agreed.....I use them in all my filters, have been for awhile now, and I love them......

every few months I just take them out and gently rinse them in the tank water thats in the bucket as I do my water changes...just enough so that they have good water flow again and your good to go.


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

im tryin to find somewhere in the UK that does pot scrubbers...
any ideas anyone?

thanks for the info guys, lets hope i can find some


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

If you can't find pot scrubbers, Rena makes bio media specifically for their Filstar canisters. I'm using their ceramic rings at the moment. They're a bit pricy though, roughly $20 to fill half a basket.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

BOy2K said:


> im tryin to find somewhere in the UK that does pot scrubbers...
> any ideas anyone?
> 
> thanks for the info guys, lets hope i can find some


They should be readily available at any of your local hardware stores, or wherever you purchase cleaning supplies..... It will be by the dish soap and sponges and other scrubbies...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I just fill my canisters up with foam pads on the bottom layer and ceramic rings


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i have the media they come with then

crushed lava rock for bio along with ceramic rings in 1.5 containers then the last has carbon and mirco mech pad

xp3


----------

